# Central Ohio public hunting/fellow fowlers??



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Currently go to school downtown Columbus, and don't really come across too many hunters during class, so I was wondering if anyone on here had any suggestions on public areas to solo hunt? Or anyone looking for some company to slay some birds down when the split is over? Just picked up a new Maxus, itching to get out and see what its made of! Weekends when I work/ have class work to finish and cant get back to my home town in the N zone have been getting to be a nuisance !


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out Deer Creek. I haven't hunted there is a long time but its public


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Hopefully you find someone to take you out, because deer creek will not do any good this year. We hunted it once this year, and could not figure out why no one was hunting it. Well after hunting it we figured out why... No birds anywhere..


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Try Delaware Lake or Alum Creek, both offer some public hunting and are north of Columbus. I've shot birds at Delaware, but never hunted Alum. Most guys hunt Alum from a boat. Both allow for permanent annual blinds, so you need to do your homework with the respective wildlife offices to make sure your hunting in an allowable area.


----------



## ScottiesHotties (Jun 19, 2009)

Eric E said:


> Hopefully you find someone to take you out, because deer creek will not do any good this year. We hunted it once this year, and could not figure out why no one was hunting it. Well after hunting it we figured out why... No birds anywhere..



The reason there were no birds there is because the big numbers don't show up down here till the second split. The REAL reason why Deer Creek sucks is the same reason every other public marsh sucks, idiotic people who completely lack ethics and have no respect for other hunters. And after the first week the birds are shot off of it.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I walked around deer creek the other day and didnt see a thing! Ill have to do some homework on alum and take a ride down there while the split is still going. Not sure where Delaware lake is but google maps should haha. Hopefully there are a good bit of quackers cruising around when it opens up again...


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent you a PM but I did decently on Buckeye this year, if you're ever looking for someone to tag along with I'm always looking. Its hard to find people who wants to hunt when you live in the city.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

JCoeRBK said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys! I walked around deer creek the other day and didnt see a thing! Ill have to do some homework on alum and take a ride down there while the split is still going. Not sure where Delaware lake is but google maps should haha. Hopefully there are a good bit of quackers cruising around when it opens up again...


If you want someone to show you Alum or Delaware let me know and I'll try to work something out, maybe we could get in a hunt or two. I prefer field hunting, so I dont spend a lot of time in the marsh in late season, but I'll hunt where I have to for the birds. Delaware has prob 50 ponds which I hear you can jump ducks on, but thats a lot of walking to get back and realize there aren't any birds on them.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> If you want someone to show you Alum or Delaware let me know and I'll try to work something out, maybe we could get in a hunt or two. I prefer field hunting, so I dont spend a lot of time in the marsh in late season, but I'll hunt where I have to for the birds. Delaware has prob 50 ponds which I hear you can jump ducks on, but thats a lot of walking to get back and realize there aren't any birds on them.


sounds good thanks! working this weekend, but im hoping I can get out at some point, if not, ill be looking around next weekend.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

JCoeRBK said:


> sounds good thanks! working this weekend, but im hoping I can get out at some point, if not, ill be looking around next weekend.


NP, I may be able to get out with you for a few hours the weekend after Thanksgiving, otherwise it may be just before our re-opener. Weekends are tied up with deer hunting from now till then. If anything you can give me a call and I can walk you through the areas or maybe we can meet up and I can show you some maps. PM for my cell


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

I hunt Delaware alot and do well. Alum is good if you can find where the birds want to be but you almost have to have a boat. Both hold alot of geese in the second half. You could also look at Big Island and Kildeer Wildlife areas. They are usually good spots. I am also in the Columbus area so maybe we could hook up sometime.!$


----------

